# Antibiotics and Yogurt



## MAXX55 (Nov 10, 2010)

My bun is on an antibiotic (Baytril) as prescribed from my vet and he also wants me to give the bun some plain yogurtw/active culture. This is to help keepthe flora balanced.

I remember readingaboutyogurt but don't know where I read it. Is thisok to do?Is there an easy way to give yogurt?


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 10, 2010)

i know i feed my bunnies "Yogies" as a treat (which they absolutely looove) but to feed them yogurt...not too sure of that :dunno


----------



## Flick (Nov 10, 2010)

NO!!! Yogurt is not good for rabbits. They can't digest milk products. See MediRabbit.com article here:

Feeding Yogurt to Rabbits

There are a couple of probiotics on the market that are good for rabbits. One is ProBios. It's sold in feed stores. Get the gel sold in a large syringe for equines. All of my rabbits love the taste of it. Another one is BeneBac. It can be purchased in pet stores.


----------



## rabbit_friend (Nov 10, 2010)

Bene-bac is only available in my local pet stores in very small tubes for hamsters and such. But I get it in a 15g tube from Amazon for $7.95 for my 10 lb bunny who has been on antibiotics. Bene-bac small mammal gel I think it's called. For me, that was a more reasonable size than the ones for horses. And I agree -- do NOT give a bunny yogurt. And you might want to find a more up-to-date rabbit vet. My vet gave me the first tube of bene-bac, which he had on hand.


----------



## JimD (Nov 10, 2010)

I would also recommend using Benebac instead of yogurt.

As Petra mentioned, you might only be able to find it in the small tubes at the petstores. I've heard them reffered to as "single-dose" or "one-shots".
If they don't have them in the small animal section of the store, check in the bird section.

I've also substituted acidophilus for Benebac. Most drug stores carry acidophilus. I buy it in the capsule form.....open the capsule and sprinkle it on their food or mix with something like babyfood.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 10, 2010)

Everyone is correct. Yogurt is not okay for rabbits.

What your rabbit needs is a probiotic to help keep the flora balanced.

Yogurt will upset the flora and cause more problems than your bun already has and that would mean more money spent at the vet. I should know, it cost me about $3,000 to get Prince's leg fixed.


----------



## MAXX55 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the input.

I do remember looking for BeneBac but I could not find any that said rabbits. They did have for birds and cats. So BeneBac listed for any small mammal will work?

If I find any of the following; Probios, BeneBac, Acidophilus, what would be the correct amount to administer to my bun?

As far as finding a more up to date rabbit vetthat willcheck small animals, the closest one for me would be more than 50 + miles away.... This is why I check with R.O.L.

Again thanks for all the input.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 11, 2010)

I usually say a gram a day. For the paste/gel, that translates to about pea-sized portion.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 11, 2010)

You can use powdered form benebac for cats or dogs but not the bird kind. 

I am not sure about the amount but if you get it then read and post the instructions on the back ; you want aboout 1 gm at a time as Claire said


----------



## MAXX55 (Nov 12, 2010)

I just picked upa probiotic. It's made by PETER'S and isa rabbit probiotic. 

Did I make an ok purchase?

Peters Rabbit ProBiotic Digestive Tract Conditioner 1.7 oz.
*Peters Rabbit ProBiotic contains Lactobacillus Acidophilus and a combination of natural ingredients that work to enhance and maintain a rabbits overall digestive health. Also helpful for diarrhea and other digestive stresses. 100% safe for rabbits and other small animals.*

I could not find Benebac anywhere. 

*angieluv, here's the instructions for use;*

*Add 1/2 teaspoonper 8oz. of water. Discardafter 24 hours. Use daily or as necessary. *

For now I will not administer. Bun is showing NO signs of diarrhea. If her condition should change I will follow the instruction on the bottle unless I hear otherwise from R.O MOD's or Members.

I know probiotics are used for digestive problems but is this something that can be given once in a while or should it be given only when there's a problem???

Thanks again for all your input :wink


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 12, 2010)

If he is on anti biotics, then I would give a pro biotic anyway. 
I had a rabbit who was on an anti biotic (I can't remember which one anymore). He ended up not eating and was not himself, this was a couple days after starting another anti biotic for some eye/tear duct problems. I did not know about pro biotic at that point. I do think that the anti biotic did play a part in his death, even if it was just screwing up his GI tract. I don't know if giving a pro biotic would have helped, but it might have. 
Rabbits are very good at hiding illness, most of the time once you notice that something is wrong it can be too late to help much. It would be better to try to prevent things that have to deal with them when they are worse.


----------



## MAXX55 (Nov 16, 2010)

My bun showed some signs of soft poop.It's not diarrhea..... just softer thenwhat we normally see.She did not do this for a while so i'm thinking the antibiotic may be causing this. It's more long and soft and it's NOT her night droppings

I went ahead and gave the dosage that was directed on the bottle of ProBiotic. It did say to remove after 24 hr.

My question is how much does she need to drink? Shedrank about 2 - 3 oz. Or does she need to finish it all?

Thanks.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 16, 2010)

it would be a lot better if you were able to get benebac powder or gel ; it is sold at petco. it would be easier to get one dose in her all at once however...
What you can do ismix up a fresh batch of the Peter's in her water every day for several days


----------



## rabbit_friend (Nov 17, 2010)

I would not mix anything in water for fear my bunny would not drink enough with the altered taste, and then not get either the medicine or sufficient fluids. I mix the benebac gel with a bit of banana and grated apple and she gobbles it right down. Depending on your bunny's gut and diagnosis, though, you might not want to add any sugary items. Some bunnies like the flavor of the gel by itself too -- mine just doesn't like the goopy consistency!


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 20, 2010)

When you have to mix something in water, you do want to put it in a second bowl or bottle so that there is a pure water source still available. I would put the Peter's stuff in as little water as possible and give it orally via feeding syringe to make sure it all gets taken in. It shouldn't dissolve; it will form a suspension of particles.


----------



## rabbit_friend (Nov 23, 2010)

That's a good point about always having a second bowl of water. Even though I know my big bunny only drinks dilute apple juice, I always keep a fresh crock of plain water available anyway in case some happy day she decides once again to drink water


----------

